# Photoshop and Shine



## bullshark (Nov 8, 2008)

Shining, sweaty foreheads. Anyone have any good Photoshop techniques to remove it? My results are less than decent, I tried a few different things.  Thanks..


----------



## K8-90 (Nov 8, 2008)

It depends on the image... Could you post it?


----------



## bullshark (Nov 8, 2008)

yep give me a sec, I'll post it up..


----------



## bullshark (Nov 8, 2008)

She sent me this photo, asked me if I could take the uber shine from the center of her dome.  Can't get anything that I like.  Thanks


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 8, 2008)

while your at it....whoever attempts...maybe get the gum out too (is that possible?)


----------



## reg (Nov 8, 2008)

That looks like on-camera flash, not sweat, to me...


----------



## rein (Nov 8, 2008)

i second that ^


----------



## K8-90 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, I gave it a try.






`First, I adjusted the curves, lightening it up.
`The gum was bugging me, so I used the Sponge tool to desaturate it, and now it's less distracting - it almost looks like her teeth. I also used this tool to whiten up their teeth 
`To get rid of the shine/glare, I mostly relied on the Patch tool (it's one of the Healing Brush options) For her forehead, don't select it all at once. I did it in 4 or 5 parts, using the upper right part of her forehead to switch it with. I used this techique on her cheeks, too.
`There were some spots, like on their noses, that I used the Clone Stamp tool on. I set to a low opacity (~40%) and used a soft brush.
`For fun, I also minimized the tan line on Mmagnetic Lasso tool to select the two, feathered the selection, inverted it, and darkened the background. 

Hope some of that is useful


----------



## rein (Nov 10, 2008)

i actually gavet his a try, but it pretty much looks like what k8 came up with, but i used lightroom. Gj k8


----------



## bullshark (Nov 10, 2008)

great job K8, thanks..  Yea the gum was a pain, and in my edited version I actually cloned it out.  Both methods did great to get rid of it.  Great job on the flash too.. I just couldnt get it to look right. Thanks for takin the time, i appreciate. And great explanation too!


----------



## K8-90 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, and no problem


----------

